# Watchmaker Starter Toolkit?



## flynnstone

Anyone have recommendations on a good all around tool kit to get my started with watch-making/modding?

I figure i'll need

- Screwdrivers
- movement holder
- case cushion
- tweezers
- file
- crown stem trimming tool

I know i can piece all of thus stuff together, however i was hoping someone good recommend a good all around kit without breaking the bank.


Thanks!


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Subscribing b/c I am in need of the same thing. Every time I see a cheap kit on eBay or others, someone (rightfully) says "only the X is good. Rest is crap." Or even "it's all crap."


----------



## HGunn

Thread Bump... Would also like to know the answer


----------



## ColinW

Have you checked out TimeZone Watch School? My son used their Course 1 kit to make a watch for a high school project.


----------



## Dybz

I am trying to sell my level 1 kit from TimeZone if anyone is interested:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f425/tz-school-toolkit-level-1-a-772670.html


----------



## remali

This timezone kit is so tempting! I was looking something like that too but on a more beginner level, meaning much less cost and not actual ETA movements.
Is there anything like a kit to make a watch (or even clock) for a hobby? I have seen such a kit ages ago, that included big sized gears and movement parts.


----------



## ColinW

remali said:


> This timezone kit is so tempting! I was looking something like that too but on a more beginner level, meaning much less cost and not actual ETA movements.
> Is there anything like a kit to make a watch (or even clock) for a hobby? I have seen such a kit ages ago, that included big sized gears and movement parts.


I'm going to do one of these one of these days: Clock Kits | Wooden Clocks | Clock Plans | Wooden Gear Clock Kits


----------



## Horologic

Watchmaker's Service Tool Kit by Bergeon
Hehehe

This one looks good:
Quality Watch Repair Tool Kit - Tools - Special Tools. - Tool Kit. - Watchbitz watchmaking tools and supplies


----------



## Retrograde

Horologic said:


> Watchmaker's Service Tool Kit by Bergeon
> Hehehe


If you think that's expensive check out this one: PETITPIERRE FINEST QUALITY TRADITIONAL WATCHMAKERS TOOL BOX IN WOOD | eBay


----------



## Horologic

Retrograde said:


> If you think that's expensive check out this one: PETITPIERRE FINEST QUALITY TRADITIONAL WATCHMAKERS TOOL BOX IN WOOD | eBay


WTF


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Retrograde said:


> If you think that's expensive check out this one: PETITPIERRE FINEST QUALITY TRADITIONAL WATCHMAKERS TOOL BOX IN WOOD | eBay


I'm confused. Does it come with ten ETA movements?


----------

